

Ask HN: 2015 13“ Macbook Pro vs. Latest 15” for Coding? - tn91

I am trying to decide what laptop to get.  Will that extra 2 inch vertical and quad core be something I won&#x27;t be able to live without?  Additionally, I&#x27;ll be traveling up to a couple hours a day with it.
======
nostrademons
I went for the 13", after buying a 15" MBP 6 years ago and a 14.7" System76
Pangolin in between. No regrets. I love the new 13" MBP.

------
avoidwork
do you like a higher res? 15" retina scaled comes in at 1900x1200, which is
perfect imo. i find less than 1200 vertical too short, but that's just me. 13"
is 1600x1050, which is barely taller than a mba.

~~~
cpr
I think this is the key difference. At next-to-highest resolution, the 15"
gives you a heck of a lot of workspace readable even with these old eyes (with
reading glasses ;-).

------
heimatau
I love my 15". It's thin and light enough to have a cover. 13" is too small a
screen for me. 17" is too large. Hence, 15".

------
brudgers
Screens are measured diagonally the vertical difference is:

    
    
      >(- (* 15 (sin 10/16))
          (* 13 (sin 10/16)))
      1.17....

~~~
tn91
Er my bad, meant diagonal.

------
wiggumz
I bought the 13 and I added a 24 inch ultra wide LG 2560x1080 monitor and this
setup is nearly perfect.

~~~
heimatau
tn91 sounds like they are trying to be mobile with the laptop. Bringing a 24"
monitor would defeat that purpose.

